# Switch d'iphone & sauvegarde d'application



## cronos6 (9 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Comme beaucoup, je compte acquérir l'Iphone 3GS.
Mais je me pose une question : 

Je dispose d'une application, un dictionnaire qui me permet de me constituer une liste de mots ainsi que des annotations.

Comment puis-je faire pour ne pas perdre mes données présentes dans cette application?
Car je suppose que le fichier de l'application en question que je trouve dans mon Itunes est la version "brut", sans mes modifications?

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer, je suppose que ce problème se pose pour d'autres qui ont des sauvegardes dans leurs jeux...

Yoan.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Effectivement. J'ai réinitialisé mon iPhone en janvier. J'ai gardez toutes les applications, les réglages de l'OS, mais j'ai perdu les sauvegardes de mes jeux. J'avais posé la question sur ce forum, mais d'autres utilisateurs qui avaient aussi réinstaller les données depuis leur dernière sauvegarde iTunes ont dit avoir tout récupéré. Je suppose donc que j'ai dû me tromper dans la procédure. 

Ceci dit, pour être sûr de faire correctement et surtout que vos données provenant d'applications externes sont bien sauvegardées par iTunes, je vous invite à écrire au support d'Apple.


----------



## cronos6 (19 Juin 2009)

Voici l'écran que j'ai eu lorsque j'ai connecté mon Iphone 3GS : 





Ils ont pensé à tout ^^


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2009)

chouette !! vous avez tout retrouvé alors ?


----------



## cronos6 (19 Juin 2009)

Vivi ^^


----------

